# Krups xp5240 steam wand/tip replacement



## Purplefowler

Firstly let me say hi! I'm new here and am new to making my own proper coffee (which is why I've ended up with this machine-please don't flame me, I'm learning fast!). I bought my krups at the start of December on offer in John Lewis. It was the last one on display and I got it for a good price as it was there display model. I also got a grinder for Christmas and am chuffed with the results. So far so good. Unfortunately on Christmas eve I went to make a cuppa, started to steam my milk and the poor thing just screamed at me and I ended up with nicely warmed, very flat milk! On inspection the plastic of the wand attachment was split, which I now know is a very common fault. Gutted!!! The thing is I like the coffee it produces and it is a good size for my tiny kitchen. So I am now already looking to mod, but being very untechnical I don't really know what I am doing, lol. Do I/can I change the whole pipe and wand or is there a good replacement tip I can use instead. I was really impressed by the original steam tip as for the price it made thick creamy froth. Any help would be fantastic! Thanks.


----------



## Osh

Are you looking for this?

http://www.belstar-electrics.co.uk/products/MS%252d622874-%252d-Krups-Frother-Nozzle.html


----------



## Purplefowler

I was looking for an alternative, but after emailing loads of shops and posting here I gave in and reluctantly returned it and got a dualit espressivo. It's a shame as for an entry level machine it made a cracking cuppa and was idiot proof, but if these wands break as often as it seems then I figured it wasn't worth the stress!


----------



## Belstar Electrics

The new improved Frother Nozzle is available from http://www.belstar-electrics.co.uk/krups-frother-nozzle-ms-623107/


----------

